# This is why...



## Southern by choice (Feb 10, 2018)

Leah was moved to a kidding stall. She is not in Labor but tomorrow it will be day 145 and she is huge... again. She needs space. I was hoping trips but looks like quads or quints again.
While she is there we check the cameras.

We noticed she was pawing and a bit restless, "D" immediately hopped up to see if she was ok.
Once she settled, so did he. I snapped this pic from my phone while looking at the monitor.

"D" is the labor and delivery dog! Always has been, even as a pup he was always wanting to be right with the pregnant does. He gives space in delivery but always right there.

The dogs out front are busy too! With so many pregnant does and so many due within the next several weeks every time a doe pees, they immediately pee over it.  I love our dogs!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 10, 2018)

It’s amazing to me how intuitive the dogs are with the ewes and new lambs. I love our dogs too!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2018)

Another reason why...

Heard the dogs sounding off this afternoon and then I heard the coyote sassing them. I went down the driveway to see if I could see it and sure enough it was about 600' away....2 of them. They took off when they saw me and I watched while they jumped a neighbors 4' fence with NO PROBLEM at all. Francis, Mia, and Alondra were at the pasture fence barking like crazy dogs and I was wondering where Sigueme was and then I saw her; she was in the buck pen guarding the boys...GOOD GIRL. She knew that the other dogs had the big pasture taken care of and she needed to be sure that nothing came over the other fence. She was just sitting there watching...and waiting. I love these dogs.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Feb 26, 2018)

Good job Francis, Mia, Alondra, and Sigueme!!!


----------

